# Ice Carvings



## jsp2786 (Dec 25, 2006)

Im excited about going to culinary school BUT i know i will be going through ice carving sessions in the garde manger class. This is what i fear, can anyone tell me how there ice carving deals went?


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

Really don't worry about it, in my Adv. Garde we were not graded... it was more of a hands-on thing just so you can get an idea of what its like. My sculpture was very primitive and just really nothing worth showing off, but I did enjoy getting my hands dirty (errr, wet) and seeing what all the fuss was about.

Some people do take a liking to ice carving, and they tell the Chef that this class awoke a passion in them.


----------



## adf777 (Dec 27, 2006)

Wow, that takes a load off! I was worried about the ice-carving in my course too. I'm happy that it's more of a "hands on" experience than a graded module. I'm not sure how good I'd be at that. I'll guess I'll find out!


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

Remember that each school has different curriculum. Its possible that your school may have a different, more-depth approach to ice carving. I would ask any chef that teaches Garde Manger there.

What I am sure about though, is that no professional Chef can expect a professional ice carving coming from a student's first time.


----------

